# Report: Crab Creek at Lynnhaven Inlet and Rudy Inlet



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Fished from 5:00 am this morning until 8:00 and caught a dozen with only 2 keepers. It was fun but the tide was really moving and the wind picked up after sun up. Lots of 13" fish caught by me and a couple others fishing from the sand at crab creek. I have caught over 300 in the past 2 weeks but its like one keeper per 15 caught. I have caught them at all times and everytime I have went with out going tide catching the most. I even put my boat in Rudy last Saturday and caught 25 but again 2 keepers that I threw back along with all the 13" fish I even managed to land a few blues. All Rudy fish were caught on half ounce lead head with Gulp shrimp tail color didnt seem to matter. All the fish I have caught at Crab Creek were also caught with half ounce lead head and the tails I used most were Gulp shrimp but it really didnt seem to matter much light dark color shrimp paddle twisters tails they hit them all. Oddly none were caught on mirror lures and I tried all colors never even got a hit on them. Good Luck if you try I will probably be back later today and if wind dies down try Rudy by boat on Sunday.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great report.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

any round head or spots at ruse or ovfp


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

can you pm me how to get to crab creek? i think i know where it is but im not 100% sure. i cant look at the map for some reason right now either. thanks in advance


----------

